# My collection



## Dane (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

I've made a series of video's of my orchid collection. Over 400 orchids now Available in HD!

http://youtu.be/riSiDFX5I0w 
Enjoy


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2013)

Very nice. And it looks like you have room to grow!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2013)

Cool. I'll have to check out te shade house later. Thanks for sharing.


----------

